
New Audis will count down to the light turning green - tantalor
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/15/12488300/audi-traffic-light-vehicle-to-infrastructure-v2i-a4-q7-allroad
======
mikestew
Yet I'll still be stuck behind Seattle drivers fiddling with their phones,
flipping me off because _I_ dared honk after we already sat through one light
cycle.

Snark aside, I assume this is a preview of bigger things. As it is described,
I'm not entirely clear on what problem is being solved (unless is has
<voice=ominous>"Put the fucking phone down, it's green and other people need
to get to work."</voice>). I like the "light's turning red, let off the gas",
but I didn't get the impression that's being implemented soon.

~~~
tantalor
Two fuel/engine efficiency problems solved:

1\. Calculate perfect speed to hit the light exactly when it turns green,
modulo safety

2\. Engage engine/gear preemptively 5 seconds before light turns green

------
tantalor
Here's the cities where this is being developed,

[http://www.traffictechservices.com/deployment.html](http://www.traffictechservices.com/deployment.html)

------
tantalor
Also found a video of the concept here,

[http://www.weebly.com/uploads/4/6/4/6/46468541/traffic_light...](http://www.weebly.com/uploads/4/6/4/6/46468541/traffic_light_online_info_service_-
_youtube\[via_torchbrowser.com\]_124.mp4)

